# Fishmongers in Liverpool



## soulman (Sep 11, 2005)

A dying trade by the looks of it   

There used to be a good one in Old Swan, round the corner from The Masons. Any other good, knowledgeable fishmongers around?


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Sep 11, 2005)

Try Wards in Birkenhead market. Some lovely (albeit slightly radioactive) fishies.


----------



## Mungy (Sep 11, 2005)

Bernie Gunther said:
			
		

> Try Wards in Birkenhead market. Some lovely (albeit slightly radioactive) fishies.



seconded


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Sep 11, 2005)

There's a really nice Italian restaurant just opposite Tranmere Rovers that gets its fish from Wards. We eat there pretty often and it's always really, really good.


----------



## soulman (Sep 12, 2005)

See I told you there wasn't many left


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Sep 12, 2005)

Really, those stories about Birkenhead are exaggerated. It's quite nice really


----------



## Mungy (Sep 14, 2005)

Bernie Gunther said:
			
		

> There's a really nice Italian restaurant just opposite Tranmere Rovers that gets its fish from Wards. We eat there pretty often and it's always really, really good.



i applied for a job there as a dishwasher a few years ago. didn't get the job


----------

